# Widget



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

How is Widget's back doing? Is that zipper healing up OK?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

It's like National Widget Day on forums today  :lol: . He'll think it's no more than he deserves when I tell him :roll: . He's doing great, but is more careful jumping off of things, which leads me to believe that's what he did just before being in excruciating pain. He's quite smart, and doesn't forget anything, so I hope he continues to be more careful. His zipper is almost impossible to see; that surgeon ROCKS! He looks like a chihuahua with a funny haircut. I think he even looks younger than he did. I think his back may have been bothering him and not feeling well was causing him to age. He was starting to look his age, and now is back to looking like his old self. We're going on our first real walk tonight, since it's one month ago that he had the surgery. [-o< Hope it goes well. A few days he seemed to overdo it a bit, and was walking slowly, but normally (no ataxia at all). When I kept him crated, he was worse because he bolted out of the crate and acted like a lunatic. We shall see. :|


----------

